# Problème souris intégrée Ibook G4



## Trialcenter (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour !

Donc voilà j'ai un problème avec la souris intégrée (le pad) de mon ibook. Parfois elle bug, c'est à dire que au lieu de bouger sur l'écran quand je passe le doigt, elle reste fixe et me fait descendre la page comme si j'utilisais la roulette d'une souris normale ...

Voilà, donc si c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un, est-ce que c'est la souris qui est morte ou bien il s'agit juste d'un réglage ?

Merci à bientôt !


----------

